
Hard Negotiating a Business Sale -- Norm Brodsky - kingnothing
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070601/column-brodsky.html
======
nivi
The last minute request in this article is known as a "nibble". It is a
standard negotiation trick.

There are a few solutions:

1\. Say no. 2\. Ask for a reciprocal concession. 3\. Think of a win-win way to
get them what they want.

Read "Bargaining for Advantage" for more: [http://www.amazon.com/Bargaining-
Advantage-Negotiation-Strategies-
Reasonable/dp/0143036971/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/103-5417622-0009467?ie=UTF8&s;=books&qid;=1180628056&sr;=8-1](http://www.amazon.com/Bargaining-
Advantage-Negotiation-Strategies-
Reasonable/dp/0143036971/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/103-5417622-0009467?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1180628056&sr=8-1)

~~~
jackdied
This doesn't strike me as a "nibble" but as a total renogotiation at the last
minute but with the old deal as a price ceiling. The company was dealing in
bad faith the entire time. They called for a close of new issues knowing that
they were about to open new ones - but only for themselves. They had
apparently done the same things many times to other people in the past.

You can't trust people who treat every interaction as a one-time play of the
Prisoner's dilemma. A long negotiation is playing the game many times. If the
other guy plays "screw" repeatedly your only option is to play it back or quit
playing. (An aside: I once worked for a CEO who was an ex-DEA prosecutor. His
entire experience was dealing with criminals once and this mapped very poorly
to dealing with employees. I quit.)

